# Audio Hijack vs. WireTap Pro?



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm trying to record some of the archived shows from WFMU. Some of them are in .mp3 but many are in streaming audio (Real Player). I can't use RP at work (or iTunes or anything else - we have very restricted Windows computers... which I'm willing to concede to and won't break any of the rules  ) so I'm stuck with the installed Windows Media Player. What I'd like to do is burn the streaming audio to CDs that I can play at work... or put them on my iPod so I can avoid all the life that gets on The Crazy Bus that takes me to/from work.

I've downloaded Audio Hijack and WireTap Pro and would like to know if there is some consensus out there over which application would suit my needs better.

The pros (so far) that I've found for Audio Hijack is:

1. I can actually hear the non-registered audio for 10 minutes before the sound quality disintergrates and the sound seems fine,

2. It's $16US.

Cons:

1. I seem to have to drop the sound application onto a window to hijack it and then close the application (or something). This pretty much seems to negate just recording 'on the fly' if I'm listening to something in passing. It's also a pain in the ass if I have to close the streaming application at a certain time point and then reopen the application and find the point again.

2. The interface is kind of bulky and doesn't stay at the front of my browser.

WireTap Pro Pros:

1. The interface actually stays on top and is discrete.

2. The settings seem a bit more fuller and it doesn't require me to point out what audio application the stream is coming in on.

Cons:

1. It's $32US - which is, after all, twice as expensive as Audio Hijack.

2. Damned if I can actually hear any differences between the same audio stream recorded with this and Audio Hijack since WireTap Pro insists on putting an audio nag message in the recording at short, regular intervals.

Off the top of my head, I don't recall if any of them record directly from the application or if they record everything (i.e. the audio'll pick up any room sounds while I'm recording).

Suggestions, oh wise and sage peoples?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm personally a fan of Rogue Amoeba. Audio Hijack is a great program and well developed. It's very Mac like. I think you'd be more than happy with it for your needs.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> since WireTap Pro insists on putting an audio nag message in the recording at short, regular intervals.


Isn't that until you buy the key?? I recall that until I actually bought it. Anyhow, I liked WTP and am pretty pleased with it so far.

H!


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

I have used Audio Hijack and have had excellent success with it. I definitely recommend it for sure!


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

*Does using Audio Jack require relaunching the sound app. every time?*

Is it me (possible...) or is it that every time I want to capture audio from a stream I have to open Audio Jack first, then the audio stream application, then relaunch Audio Jack to hijack the audio stream.

So... this thing can't record 'on the fly' and will require relaunching of the audio source every time I want to record something using a different streaming application?


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Ohenri said:


> Isn't that until you buy the key?? I recall that until I actually bought it. Anyhow, I liked WTP and am pretty pleased with it so far.


Well... yeah. But I kind of expect a demo to be able to show me at least 75% of the bells and whistles if only for a fair limited time. And having a nag announcement placed on top of a test audio that goes off every 15 seconds blows the 'fair limited time' for me.

And at double the price of Audio Hijack, I would have thought WireTap Pro would have built that simple concept into their demo app


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Betty Woo said:


> Is it me (possible...) or is it that every time I want to capture audio from a stream I have to open Audio Jack first, then the audio stream application, then relaunch Audio Jack to hijack the audio stream.
> 
> So... this thing can't record 'on the fly' and will require relaunching of the audio source every time I want to record something using a different streaming application?


You just have to install the HiJack Component. It prompts you to do so when Audio Hijack must quit an application. After it's installed, you can hijack anything on the fly.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Vexel said:


> You just have to install the HiJack Component. It prompts you to do so when Audio Hijack must quit an application. After it's installed, you can hijack anything on the fly.


OK... so... I installed the application wrong the first time?

The non-demo version will install the component and I won't have to relaunch either the streaming application or AH (can't remember off-hand which required a relaunch)?

I have to admit that this whole relaunching thing just bugs me to no end. And, of course, I took a very cursory read at the website about what the demo can and can't do since I value the insights and wisdom of ehMaccers over reading anyway (buy that?)


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

Vexel said:


> You just have to install the HiJack Component. It prompts you to do so when Audio Hijack must quit an application. After it's installed, you can hijack anything on the fly.


The add-ins are only available in Audio Hijack Pro, apparently (see comparison on their website). Conveniently enough, the Pro version is $32.

On Pro, you can install/remove this component (Instant Hijack) any time by selecting Install Extras on the application menu.

You can also avoid the need to relaunch by installing another extra: Soundflower. It'll allow you to capture all system audio instead of just one application at a time.

EDIT: According to Ambrosia's website, WireTap Pro is $19, not $32. It's nowhere near as nice as Audio Hijack Pro, and hasn't been updated in ages, but it is cheaper.


----------

